# The Birth of Dice REO



## Rob Fisher (2/6/15)

This is a story of an artistic creation by my very good John Bensely aka @Genosmate in Knysna! 

I sent him this block of wood some time back and he used it to create Camila and there were some left over pieces... so when I sent him a white second hand REO he had an idea!



And so the work began... getting rid of the paint job! Not an easy task in itself!



It's at this point I think my REO is history!  



The REO looks sad...



Oh wow she looks a lot happier!



She is starting to look sad again! 



Still sad!



Still very much sad!



The REO starts to take shape but still on the rather sad side...



Now she is starting to get happy again! Oh WOW the surface is so smooth! No ridges no bumps!



Now she is really starting to look very happy! Shiney like a new car!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/15)

May I present my new REO that goes with me to the Casino! She is the Dice REO still to be named!






This is me playing with the macro app that @devdev showed me for the iPhone!




The Dice REO joins the family! @Genosmate you are a legend!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## VapeSnow (2/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> May I present my new REO that goes with me to the Casino! She is the Dice REO still to be named!
> View attachment 28495
> View attachment 28496
> View attachment 28497
> ...


You have the best collection of Reos Rob. All of them are amazing.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/6/15)

Most unique collection in the world! Congrat and enjoy. Awesomely done @Genosmate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Waheed (2/6/15)

WOW

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/6/15)

Trying to visually find a suitable name Rob, but I get totally distracted - for me it would be just sexy DOT .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (2/6/15)

johan said:


> Trying to visually find a suitable name Rob, but I get totally distracted - for me it would be just sexy DOT .
> 
> View attachment 28509


You have clearly passed your cosplay lessons with distinction

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/15)

johan said:


> Trying to visually find a suitable name Rob, but I get totally distracted - for me it would be just sexy DOT .
> 
> View attachment 28509



That has a LOT of potential @johan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (2/6/15)

Andre said:


> You have clearly passed your cosplay lessons with distinction



You still battle to find and press the right dot?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (2/6/15)

Beautiful... She looks like a Michaela to me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (2/6/15)

@Rob Fisher ,how do you take those photos with an iphone,because I bet mine can't do it


----------



## devdev (2/6/15)

The app is called hydra it uses super resolution algorithms to produce macro shots very cool app

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (2/6/15)

Another one of a kind for Mr Fisher, congrats. Great work @hands whats the next project?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/15)

devdev said:


> The app is called hydra it uses super resolution algorithms to produce macro shots very cool app



Ahhhh it was Goose (aka @devdev) that told me about the Macro App! Sorry Goose... all the credit should go to you! And While I have you attention the shots you took of the beautiful girl with the Tattoos at VapeCon were stunning... I spent some time with her and her boyfriend right at the dying moments and for the life of me can't remember their names!  I blame the promo girl making me drink Tequila shots!


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Another one of a kind for Mr Fisher, congrats. Great work @hands whats the next project?



The Dice REO was a @Genosmate project... the button on it was from @hands.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/15)

Genosmate said:


> @Rob Fisher ,how do you take those photos with an iphone,because I bet mine can't do it



Goose is spot on... the close up of the dot was taken with the App but all the rest are normal shots with my iPhone 6 Plus.


----------



## devdev (2/6/15)

No problem Rob, I am glad I was able to show you at least one of my favourite apps that has a purpose for you!

Now if I could just get you to give Snapseed another go. Actually the bigger issue here is shooter girls giving promo shots without me. Or is that promo girls giving shooter shots without me? Either way, that is totally unacceptable conduct without Goose supervising the festivities

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/6/15)

devdev said:


> No problem Rob, I am glad I was able to show you at least one of my favourite apps that has a purpose for you!
> 
> Now if I could just get you to give Snapseed another go. Actually the bigger issue here is shooter girls giving promo shots without me. Or is that promo girls giving shooter shots without me? Either way, that is totally unacceptable conduct without Goose supervising the festivities



OK I will give Snapseed another try... last time it was too high of a grade for me... 

And I agree it was unacceptable conduct... and I would have been happy if there was another body to absorb the Tequila.. and as a matter of interest the promo girl in question is the smoker who converted that day!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Slygxi (2/6/15)

That looks so awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## devdev (2/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> OK I will give Snapseed another try... last time it was too high of a grade for me...
> 
> And I agree it was unacceptable conduct... and I would have been happy if there was another body to absorb the Tequila.. and as a matter of interest the promo girl in question is the smoker who converted that day!



Then (some of) my work with her was done. Let's see if she stays off the stinkies.

If she doesn't there will be a fine. Also may have to fine you if there is tequila with promo girls without me again in the future

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/6/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Dice REO was a @Genosmate project... the button on it was from @hands.


My apologies well done @Genosmate.
I should learn to read properly.


----------



## Silver (3/6/15)

@Rob Fisher 

The Dice Reo is beautiful. Thanks for sharing the pics of the creation. 
Amazing work @Genosmate - you are a master!

I noticed it has 1, 3, 4 and 6. 
Just wanted to know if the missing 2 and 5 were specifically chosen by you?
Rob, this could have implications for you in the Casino 

Wishing you many happy vapes with her. And the drip tip looks cool!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Genosmate (3/6/15)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> The Dice Reo is beautiful. Thanks for sharing the pics of the creation.
> Amazing work @Genosmate - you are a master!
> ...


Hi @Silver,my original idea was to have a two and a five (as the photos will show) but it didn't look quite right and of course you really should have a six,so thats what decided it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------

